# Did my first slab radiant install



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Rip it to pieces, I need to learn


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

looks like schit :vs_mad: :vs_laugh: ............no it looks pretty good , only comment I see so far is I would pull the loop away a bit further by the toilet, so the wax ring doesnt melt and then leak...if that grey round stub is for a water closet..


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like schit <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Mad" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> ............no it looks pretty good , only comment I see so far is I would pull the loop away a bit further by the toilet, so the wax ring doesnt melt and then leak...if that grey round stub is for a water closet..


That's actually for the tub, but the 3" abs sticking up is for a W/C. That's really good insight, I didn't think about that


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like schit ...........no it looks pretty good , only comment I see so far is I would pull the loop away a bit further by the toilet, so the wax ring doesnt melt and then leak...if that grey round stub is for a water closet..





He's going to be playing russian roulette *IF* he screws down the toilet flange :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> He's going to be playing russian roulette *IF* he screws down the toilet flange :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


Ahem plumber's roulette! :wink:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> He's going to be playing russian roulette *IF* he screws down the toilet flange :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> .


whenever I did radiant, I left a good 8 inches from any wall that was a no tubing zone, most things that need to be drilled through floors are close to the wall..
and would ask if any islands or furniture need to be fastened to the floor and I left those ares open, and with digital cameras if any room was getting lots of stuff in the floor I would take a picture of the tubing with a ruler going across the lines so you knew where they were after the flooring went in..usually...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nazareth said:


> That's actually for the tub, but the 3" abs sticking up is for a W/C. That's really good insight, I didn't think about that


also leave space around the walls. when they go to shoot in the beams to the floor they may hit tubing...


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you guys for the insight, it's super helpful


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i always see 2 inch foam. then we staple the tubes to it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This guy @futz made some killer radiant loops. For some reason the pictures aren’t showing up. Maybe admin can fix them. 

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/boiler-hwt-big-custom-house-71689/

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/another-giant-custom-house-78778/


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep did a late afternoon resetting of a closet flange years ago. Second floor lightweight concrete million plus dollar home.

The friggin idiot years prior had copper for the cold water feed to the WC ran right next to the flange. Hit it, flooded part of the first floor until I could run like a mad man to the basement and shut off the water service.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> looks like schit <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Mad" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> ............no it looks pretty good , only comment I see so far is I would pull the loop away a bit further by the toilet, so the wax ring doesnt melt and then leak...if that grey round stub is for a water closet..


Think they have to be a min of 2 feet from a fixture, atleast thats what they said in school


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

GAN said:


> Yep did a late afternoon resetting of a closet flange years ago. Second floor lightweight concrete million plus dollar home.
> 
> The friggin idiot years prior had copper for the cold water feed to the WC ran right next to the flange. Hit it, flooded part of the first floor until I could run like a mad man to the basement and shut off the water service.


It's stories like this that keep me up at night


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice job what boiler are you using? and what radiant manifolds?


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

czplumbing said:


> Nice job what boiler are you using? and what radiant manifolds?


My company pushes for Nrtz, so we are putting two combis in. Personally I prefer Nav, but you know how it goes

Split zone p-press manifolds


----------

